
21-year-old Woman Loses Eyesight After Staring at Her Smartphone Game for Days - sus_007
http://mashable.com/2017/10/09/china-honour-of-kings-blind
======
olegkikin
After, but not because of. It was a blood clot. Can happen to anyone at any
time.

